
Cycle of Reincarnation - dsr_
http://www.hacker-dictionary.com/terms/cycle%20of%20reincarnation
======
dsr_
It's not just hardware: this also applies to software, occupations, business
models, and probably governments.

In particular, I'm thinking of "full stack programmers" and DevOps right now.

